# Over here Mum!



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Photo taken just before they fledged one sunny morning around 6.00am.
Six brothers and sisters took about an hour to fledge. But this fellow wanted breakfast before he went.
C & C Welcome
Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Great painting!

What is that bird, Steve? I've seen it on the various British TV shows we watch. Over here in the states, we would call that a bluebird house.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*BBBaldie* Thanks for commenting. This little fellow is a 'Blue Tit' a most iconic garden bird in this part of the world. He is often seen hanging upside down on a peanut feeder or half a coconut shell suspended.

Thanks again,
Steve.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What a sweet painting!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Susan, pleased you like it.

Cheers,
Steve.


----------

